
DBHub.io: SQLite database storage “in the cloud” - justinclift
https://dbhub.io
======
fasteo
What's the use case for this ? I understand that most users are using embedded
SQLite in their apps. Not sure how a cloud edition would fit here.

~~~
justinclift
Yep, there are a _lot_ of people using SQLite embedded in things. That's
probably not a use case for DBHub.io. :)

Some things which _seem_ like a good fit are:

* People wanting an easy way to sync a SQLite database been multiple devices. Effectively, a SQLite specific dropbox. :)

* Once version control is in place (eg tags, releases, similar concept to GitHub) then anyone wanting to publish data (eg scientific results) could find it as a good resource. eg "version 1.0 is the data from our FOO study on 2016-Aug-07". Central reference point thing for traceability, sharing, (etc).

* Simple database access for Serverless apps.

All of these are mainly just possibilities. We'll start building it out and
getting something people can use, then see what falls out and take it from
there.

Probably the biggest thing in our favour is sheer download numbers.

People already download the "DB Browser for SQLite" GUI 150k+ times a month.
We'll add some basic (optional) integration in that soon, which should help
get people testing and trying it out.

Based upon feedback and conversation from that, we can determine where to put
time & effort.

Does that make sense? :)

------
justinclift
Btw, if anyone has questions about this, feel free to ask. :)

